# Gentoo equivalent to fedora's NM_CONTROLLED option in ifcfg?

## mspiegle

I would like NetworkManager to leave some of my interfaces alone.  After some googling, I found that fedora offers the option NM_CONTROLLED in ifcfg.  Does Gentoo have something simlar?

Thanks!

----------

## Hypnos

Hmm, I don't think Gentoo has any equivalent.

You'll have to figure out what Red Hat's network scripts do with the NM_CONTROLLED variable, then implement it yourself on Gentoo.  (E.g., in /etc/conf.d/local.start)

----------

## ClosedGL

Network manager has so called "backends" for dealing with distro specific stuff.

One of the tasks for those backends is to parse system configs in order to find out how to handle a given device.

It was said already that in RedHat systems, You have to use NM_CONTROLLED config variable for enabling/disabling NetworkManager for the interface..

Gentoo backend also exists. 

If You want to exclude wlan1 interface from NetworkManager You may put

config_wlan1=( "null" )

to Your /etc/conf.d/net file.

Best Regards.

----------

## mspiegle

 *ClosedGL wrote:*   

> Network manager has so called "backends" for dealing with distro specific stuff.
> 
> One of the tasks for those backends is to parse system configs in order to find out how to handle a given device.
> 
> It was said already that in RedHat systems, You have to use NM_CONTROLLED config variable for enabling/disabling NetworkManager for the interface..
> ...

 

Sorry for the late reply, but if I did that, how would I configure the interface locally?  Is there a reason why NetworkManager shouldn't ignore interfaces that have a local /etc/conf.d/net config already set?

----------

